# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Starting my cycle

## kaju

I'm starting my cycle now.
In fact I started July 1, 2009 I am just now getting a chance to post here.
As I have said previously Papa smurf inspired me to post my progress here. he has done great job and I he continues to keep us up to date on his progress.
I wanted to start my cycle on May 1st but my supplier did not come through with my gear. He did not get me what I wanted nor did it get it here in time but that is another discussion so I digress.
Since I did not get the gear I wanted I had to settle for what I could get. So this is the cycle I am doing: 
test e 500mg a week 250 2x a weeks 1-12 weeks
Tbol 40mg ed 8 weeks
Hcg weeks 2-12
weeks 13 40mg nolva/100mg clomid ed
week 14 30mg/50mg clomid ed
week 15 20mg/50mg clomid ed
I have arimadex .25 on hand if needed
Sorry the pics I have are not good quality but I kind of want to obscure my identity. Also I had my wife take the pics with her cel phone. My camera is missing again another problem that is another subject so I digress again.
I will try to post pics and make comments along the way.
my goal is not to get huge but to harden up and lean out.

----------


## bigrobbo

good luck on your cycle keep us posted on your progress, also if you include your stats and diet you will get a better feed back from the members.

----------


## bigrobbo

oops

----------


## kaju

> good luck on your cycle keep us posted on your progress, also if you include your stats and diet you will get a better feed back from the members.


certainly !!!! Im im 11 days now and no visible results yet but I can feel my workouts getting more intense and I'm loving it. Just a tad bit stronger but I feel myself wanting to go balls to the wall on my workouts. I know better and have to carefully because at my age that can be dangerous because I can injure myself. I don't need tendinitis again or a hurt joint or something like that. At our age we cannot go with reclous abandon.
my diet consist of something very simple. I may vary it up Little from day to day but it will be very close to this.
met-rx shake for breakfast mid morning snack will be an apple or orange or banana. lunch will be a can of tuna. mid after noon snack will be a piece of fruit again. I will go to the gym at six and have another met-Rx shake again. I will try not to eat again the rest of the night, But if I do I will have cereal - oatmeal, shredded wheat, something high fiber.
I know it is a high carb diet but but My goal is not to be a contestant of a bodybuilding contest. my goal is to look and feel better at 45 years old.
In varying my diet I will have a met-rx shake for breakfast and another for lunch and have a sensible meal for dinner.
I eat every two hours of five or six small meals a day just as I have explained.
As I started the cycle I was 215lbs and was 11% body fat. I will try to keep you posted as I progress.

----------


## kaju

today is friday july 24 three weeks in now I do not know if you can tell a difference from the pics but I think my muscles are bigger. My strength is up. I feel a little better in my day to day life. My moods are a little better. I seem to notice the women looking at me. HE HE HE young and old. the wife is noticing too. I have been sticking to my diet pretty good. No cheating at all. I have not lost any more fat and my weight has stayed the same. 
here are the newest pics I took just now.

----------


## gigabitbucket

Keep up the great work, you can tell a big difference.
almost looks like an eight pack.

----------


## kaju

> Keep up the great work, you can tell a big difference.
> almost looks like an eight pack.


HA HA HA those extra two you see are a roll of fat
Some how it works to my advantage. I tell the kids I have an eight pack andthey believe me. That 14 year old son of mine makes me sick. he sits around all day playing video games and will not eat anything healthy. Its almost as if its healthy he thinks its poison. so for him its chips, pizza, hamburgers, fries, soda and twinkies. He does not exercise eats like that and still has this perfect six pack. So jokingly I tell him keep working and soon you too will have an eight pack, i wink, grin and walk away.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Nice work Kaju! Lookin good Bro! Good luck with the cycle. Sorry I havent responded to your thread sooner, But PM me if you get a chance and I will tell you why I had to take down my pics and whats been going on with me.

Keep it up ole timer! Feels great dont it!

----------


## gigabitbucket

you plan on doing weekly updates?

----------


## TITANIUM

Looks good.Keep up the perseverance.Hard work pays off.

----------


## kaju

I try to give weekly updates but sometimess My life just gets too damn busy, especialy with having kids. because of the kids I have not been able to go to the gym in three days now. I know that is not a long time but it is bothering the dickens out of me. 

I have put on five solid pounds of lean muscle. I wil try and get the wifey to take another pic of me sometime this week.
My strength has really increased this week. It was hard to notice the first two weeks but now that I am into my fourth week it has reall increased alot.
I will try to get some pics this weekend and keep yall updated.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Good ta hear cycle is going well so far Kaju!

----------


## kaju

I'm going ito week five right now. I have upped my Tbol to 50mg daily and next week will be 60mg daily. at the end of week six I will stop the tbol.
I have gained another 5 lbs so now I'm up to 225 lbs. I'm sorry I still do not have pics for you at this time. I guess I will have to resort to taking pics of myself again. I just don't think self taken pics do justice in my opinion. 
my strength is through the roof right now.
what I do on the tbol is take half in the am and half in the pm about one hour before I go into the gym. MAN !!! CAN I FEEL A DIFFERENCE !!!
taking the tbol before a workout is crazy good. I feel like an animal in the gym. there is a big difference if I do not take the Tbol before a work out.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hey Kaju! Glad to hear the Tbol is working for you!

My cycle comes to an end in a couple more weeks. Head to beach this weekend. Will get GF to take pics to post up.

The break up of the marriage did knock me out of my eating and routine for 2 or 3 weeks. Weight went down to 221 at one time. Back up to 238 now and things are much better. Not a perfect cycle by any means, but BF% is down and overall look is more fit.

This will be a good setup cycle for my next one this winter. Gonna see what the tren fuss is all about.


Cant wait to see your results! Get some pics up Bro! Lets see those abs!


Papa

----------


## kaju

I just ended my fifth week of Tbol. I ran out of my tbol so I will now ride the next four weeks with 250mg of test e twice a week and end the cycle with wisstrol tabs the last four weeks. I feel much better at this point. I do not really see it in myself but everyone around me says I look great. I started taking arimadex .25 a day to help with water retention. But I think if I didnt have those beers on the week ends would help too. Here is another couple of pics the wife took with her cel phone at our pool. we didnt have kids this weekend and we lived it up. (part of the reason for all the beer this week end) My strength through the roof at this point. I hate to end the five and a half week tbol but all good things must come to an end. I will keep yall posted on how things go. Ill try to take anothe pic or two next week.

----------


## Older lifter

Sounds like the first cycle is going well for you.. Keep the pics comming as it's good for all members to see someone improving in the right way.

Feel's good doesn't it!!!!!

----------


## kaju

its been three days since I stopped the tbol. 
I didn't mention this in earlier posts but I am doing clen two weeks on and two weeks off. I timed it so that when I stopped the tbol I will be hitting the clen, I am using it as an anticatabolic and also to help loose fat. I will be doing this for the next two weeks. I know it is too soon for me to be loosing strength but I don't know if it is in my head but I feel as if I'm still getting stronger. clen does not do that but Tbol only has an active life of 16 hours. I done arms in the gym today and I felt great. I done 110lbs behind the neck triceps press for ten reps three sets. I normally do 90 or 95 depending on how I feel. but there was a hottie watching so that may have inspired me a little to show off but I'm smart enough not to get myself in trouble especially if a girl is watching. so I knew I could do it. I'M still strict on my diet and I'm not going to drink this weekend so I will not have the bloat to contend with when I take pics next time. Ill keep you guys posted.

On a side note I feel as if I have a bunch of friends here. the funny thing is I don't even know you guys but I feel a kinship of some sorts and wish we could get together and hang out. you guys keep up the good work too.

----------


## Tigershark

Good luck.

----------


## Papa Smurf

> its been three days since I stopped the tbol. 
> I didn't mention this in earlier posts but I am doing clen two weeks on and two weeks off. I timed it so that when I stopped the tbol I will be hitting the clen, I am using it as an anticatabolic and also to help loose fat. I will be doing this for the next two weeks. I know it is too soon for me to be loosing strength but I don't know if it is in my head but I feel as if I'm still getting stronger. clen does not do that but Tbol only has an active life of 16 hours. I done arms in the gym today and I felt great. I done 110lbs behind the neck triceps press for ten reps three sets. I normally do 90 or 95 depending on how I feel. but there was a hottie watching so that may have inspired me a little to show off but I'm smart enough not to get myself in trouble especially if a girl is watching. so I knew I could do it. I'M still strict on my diet and I'm not going to drink this weekend so I will not have the bloat to contend with when I take pics next time. Ill keep you guys posted.
> 
> On a side note I feel as if I have a bunch of friends here. the funny thing is I don't even know you guys but I feel a kinship of some sorts and wish we could get together and hang out. you guys keep up the good work too.


Of course we share a kinship! There are so few of us out there! 

At the beach last weekend, me and a few (and I mean a few) teenagers were the only ones without guts!

We should all get together somewhere and have a buff ole fart convention! Lets make sure they are having a hair dressers convention there at the same time. I love the way those ladies roll!!!!! :7up:

----------


## Vettester

I'm 42 with low test, but fighting back. Seeing your pics, and reading your stories with guys like Papa just keep pushing to make the 2nd half of my life stronger than the 1st! Keep up the dedication!

----------


## kaju

new pics taken by the wife. I'm still rolling along an the test e 250mg twice a week. I'm not getting any stronger or weaker. I'm not having any side effects. I didn't drink this week so I'm not bloating. I have not been able to go to the gym as much this week because of being too busy with the wife and kids. I'm feeling great though. I went to the track and ran one mile in the 95 degree heat. I know I should have gone early in the am but hey life gets too busy sometimes. Ill get back soon with some updates.




ok Im having computer problems. I cannot upload pics right now I will as soon as I fix my computer, I hope its not what I think. if it is that means I will be off line for about a week. If im not back by tomorrow you will know whats wrong. it will be another week before I get back.

----------


## kaju

I am on a borrowed computer right now. My computer is on the blink. it will take a while to be fixed. I hope I can recover all my old pics.
any way Im goint to try and post a couple of pics.

----------


## ni4ni

Looking good

----------


## xavier_888888

Lookin good bro. keep it up.

----------


## c-Z

Looking terrible bro. Just quit life.....  :Big Grin: 

LMAO IM JP... Looking good man keep it up. Whats current stats? and your goal?

----------


## westco28

looking good thanks for the reply on my post keep posting ur progress

----------


## kaju

> Looking terrible bro. Just quit life..... 
> 
> LMAO I'M JP... Looking good man keep it up. Whats current stats? and your goal?


my goal is to just harden up. I don't really want to get huge muscles. I just want to keep the muscle size I have and have the hard look. I'm trying to get my body fat down. I know it has to do with diet and exercise but since I'm on cycle now it gives me the incentive to stay on task. when I started my cycle (using calipers) my body fat was 11.5% yesterday my body fat measured 9.5% 


Yesterday my daughter had her 15th birthday party at our house. It was a swimming party. Damn I felt good when I took my shirt off and looked better than most of the 15 year old boys there. Some of the guys complimented me on my body shape. One of the boys is on the varsity high school football team and he was in great shape. he even complemented me. 

I say this because that made all my sacrifice and hard work all worth while.

----------


## westco28

keep it up good job

----------


## Older lifter

> my goal is to just harden up. I don't really want to get huge muscles. I just want to keep the muscle size I have and have the hard look. I'm trying to get my body fat down. I know it has to do with diet and exercise but since I'm on cycle now it gives me the incentive to stay on task. when I started my cycle (using calipers) my body fat was 11.5% yesterday my body fat measured 9.5% 
> 
> 
> Yesterday my daughter had her 15th birthday party at our house. It was a swimming party. Damn I felt good when I took my shirt off and looked better than most of the 15 year old boys there. Some of the guys complimented me on my body shape. One of the boys is on the varsity high school football team and he was in great shape. he even complemented me. 
> 
> I say this because that made all my sacrifice and hard work all worth while.


Hey mate, your looking good in the pic's, Yeah i too love having people say you look great and at nearly 45 even young blokes look down as you walk past....hahaha

Keep it up...Oh and if we have a meet up what about coming over here to Thailand,,, i will supply the girls to massage as we talk s**t....lol

----------


## kaju

Today is September 26 and I am 11 weeks into my cycle. I personally cannot see a difference in myself but every one around me is commenting on my body. Last week I had my 46 birthday and we went to a bar and I drank like a fish and ate like I would never eat again. they threw a big bash for me at the bar. so I didn't do my body good drinking like that and blowing my diet. But I had a good time. I feel great and I still have five more weeks to go. so I'm posting some pics at this time to show where I'm at.

----------


## ni4ni

Looking GOOD & FIRM!!

----------


## Vettester

Looks like you've really worked the abs! Great job!

----------


## gigabitbucket

Grin on your face says it all! Great job!

----------


## kaju

I finished my cycle this week. I have to say I did accomplish my cycle. it was a sixteen week cycle. I had originally planed it to be a 12 week cycle but pushed it another 4 weeks. I am now on pct fro the next week three weeks. 

This past week has been a disaster for me. I have not got to go to the gym and I have blown my diet completely. I did not get to take any pictures but I can say I look the same as in the last pics posted.
The reason this last week has been bad for me is my youngest daughter has been very ill. back and forth to doctors and hospitals has left me no time for the gym and having to eat a fast food restaurants is hard to follow any diet other than their version of salads but then there dressings make the salad blow any version of eating healthy.

This week I will be doing Nolva and clomid along with 100mcg of clen as an anticatabolic I will do the clen two weeks on and two weeks off for three two week bouts. 

My goals were not to be huge but to have a hard lean look. I loved the Tbol but my muscles grew so fast while on it people were coming up to me and saying, "Dude are you on steroids ?"
The Tbol has only an eight hour life. so I tried to take it two hours before going to the gym. MAN WHAT AN EFFECT IT HAD !!! the pump I got while on it and the stamina and strength I had !!! It was great. 
I chose to do small amounts because I didn't want my muscles to grow too much. I liked the look I ended up with so I think I chose the amounts right.
I had a great feeling of general well being and stayed horny all the time. I didn't have acne problems and because of the hcg my balls didn't shrink. 
My only concern at this point is I chose to push my cycle another four weeks and the effect it will have going through pct. I have never done a cycle that long I do not know how I will rebound and especially at my age. I guess it will be a learning experience.
It will be next spring before I do another cycle and I have not yet decied what it will be, but I have a while before that comes. Thanks for all the support guys and lets keep this board going, keep it active

----------


## hot stuff

Congratulations! Sounds like the Tbol is dynamite. Wish I could get some. The last week of diet not withstanding, did you accomplish what you wanted? Still getting ready for my cycle. I wanted to thank you for your advise and comments. I think it's great to get even stronger with age.

----------


## kaju

> Congratulations! Sounds like the Tbol is dynamite. Wish I could get some. The last week of diet not withstanding, did you accomplish what you wanted? Still getting ready for my cycle. I wanted to thank you for your advise and comments. I think it's great to get even stronger with age.


Yes I did accoplish my goals with the exception I did not loose as much body fat I wanted. I went from 11.5% body fat index to 9.5% My goal was 7-8. I know AAS will not cut bady fat only diet and exercise will do that. I was happy with what the cycle done for me. 
Hey it is always good to be my age and have women of all ages check me out.

----------


## bass

Kaju, good to see your cycle went well, i can see those abs, and that’s what i want for charismas! good job bro and don't give up on your diet, i know its hard and it will get harder especially now approaching the holidays, but man stick with it, you are looking great.

----------


## hot stuff

I think it would be hard to lower BF while on a cycle, with all the food you are supposed to be packing away. Anyway, you're heading in the right direction and 9.5% is nothing to sneeze over for ANY age!! Damn, we look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *El Diablo*

WOW, great thread this is.

----------


## ScotchGuard

Looking good buddy.

----------

